# Girolamo Frescobaldi



## science

New to me, and I didn't find a thread for him. Appears to have been an important Renaissance / Baroque keyboard composer. 

I hope to find some recordings recommended here!


----------



## science

This didn't work. One year later, let's try again!


----------



## Renaissance

Sadly, no one said a word about this influential composer. He is dazzling in his melodic inventiveness and the sheer beauty of his music undeniable, and his ability with counterpoint was amazing for his time. His works, and Sweelinck's as well, served as a model of counterpoint for J.S.Bach.

The best recommendation I can make is the Brilliant Complete Edition 15 CD-set. It has an astounding quality, both artistically and audio. And it has pretty much all stuff he composed : keybord works (toccatas & partitas), organ works (I love these one, especially Fiori Musicali), madrigals, masses, cantatas.

Favorite works :
















I truly love his style


----------



## shangoyal

Listening to Fiori Musicali on youtube, and it sounds so unlike other baroque music. There is a clarity and straightforwardness in the music which is really alluring. Is it the Italian style?


----------



## MagneticGhost

This is a winning disc featured in the Deutsche Harmonia Mundi box set.
I would recommend it. Not really heard much else by this chap but I note there is an Edition box of his works.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 38984
> 
> 
> This is a winning disc featured in the Deutsche Harmonia Mundi box set.
> I would recommend it. Not really heard much else by this chap but I note there is an Edition box of his works.


There is also Messa della Domenica in the same DHM box set. As Renaisance said, its very enjoyable music


----------



## Mandryka

Frescobaldi is a very great composer. I know him mainly through keyboard works. For people wishing an introduction I suggest the recording of a selection by Aapo Häkkinen is a good place to start, or if you want organ rather than harpsichord, the recent release by Kimberly Marshall. Other names, equally satisfactory in a way, Alessandrini, Baiano, Hantai, Vartolo and Leonhardt.

Because he's such an important composer there are lots of other great recordings. Leonhardt's recording of the Capricci is hors concours, one of the summits of barqoue keyboard performances on record.

This book, in French, is a good introduction to his life and ideas


----------



## Mandryka

shangoyal said:


> Listening to Fiori Musicali on youtube, and it sounds so unlike other baroque music. There is a clarity and straightforwardness in the music which is really alluring. Is it the Italian style?


Frescobaldi is the fons et origo of the Italian keyboard style. His influence extentended further, as far as J S Bach in fact. His introduction to the Toccatas is one of the most important guides for playing baroque keyboard music.

Fiori Musicali includes, amongst other things, three masses. The music is very dramatic in the context of the mass - the mass is a drama after all, reaching a climax at the elevation. A very good recording of Fiori Musicali is by Renaldo Alessandrini.

I'm not sure it sounds so unlike other music from Italy at that time. You may want to try the organ mass by Andrea Gabrieli (Missa Apostolorum) - there's an excellent recording by Francesco Cera. Equally some of the masses by Giovanni Tabaci.


----------



## science

Let me bump this because I'd still like to know that there are some really good Frescobaldi recordings out there waiting for me.


----------



## Mandryka

science said:


> Let me bump this because I'd still like to know that there are some really good Frescobaldi recordings out there waiting for me.


There are many, he has inspired some wonderful performances. But I think the best place to start is with Gustav Leonhardt, preferably the Philips recording, but many people also love the DHM one.

For organ, try Andrea Marcon.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

science said:


> Let me bump this because I'd still like to know that there are some really good Frescobaldi recordings out there waiting for me.


I almost posted something along the lines of "Have you had a look in the Penguin guide" but I'm glad I didn't - over 1500 pages, tens of thousands of recordings reviewed, but *none* by Frescobaldi in my edition of the guide. Can any other composer of such stature and quality have been omitted and overlooked in a similar fashion?


----------



## Nyckelharpa

Good thread!
I discovered Frescobaldi recently and found his toccatas marvellous, especially the organ work. I was surprised so few around me knew of him.

Does anyone here recognise the name of this toccata? The first few minutes are really powerful, but I can't find it on my Alessandrini CD. A toccata for piano and cello, I presume, but what number?
That would really help me, it's gnawing at me.


----------



## Mandryka

Isn't it a parody by Gaspar Cassado?


----------



## Nyckelharpa

I should have come to this forum much earlier... you're spot on.
_Toccata "After Frescobaldi"_ is a 1925 hoax by Gaspar Cassadó.
He never published his name on the score and this site claims he even fooled American conductor Earl Slocum into playing it for the UNC Symphony Band.

Gosh, the time I spent hunting that track down among Frescobaldi...
at least I discovered quite a bit more of him.
Thanks Mandryka


----------



## Nyckelharpa

In fact this chapter from a thesis on Cassado (by Nathaniel Chaitkin) delves into the intricacies of the hoax. The reason it lasted so long is that Cassado openly denied any authorship when confronted by sceptics. For lack of any other suspects, the (nice) piece was added to the Frescobaldi cello repertoire.

Thanks again.


----------



## tortkis

I was deeply impressed by the music of Frescobaldi. Elaborate and complex, but no excessiveness or stereotype of (some of) later baroque music. I think the keyboard works have interesting irregularity, though I'm not sure if it's in the music itself or due to the performer's playing style. The vocal works are just beautiful. Listening to the Frescobaldi Complete Edition (Brilliant Classics) was a great treat.


----------



## tortkis

I think this is very beautiful. Almost ethereal.

Capriccio XI con obligo di cantar la quinta parte


----------



## Mandryka

tortkis said:


> I think this is very beautiful. Almost ethereal.
> 
> Capriccio XI con obligo di cantar la quinta parte


I think it's the only recording of it with organ and voice. Or does Leonhardt use an organ for that one, I can't remember?


----------



## Mandryka

Mandryka said:


> I think it's the only recording of it with organ and voice. Or does Leonhardt use an organ for that one, I can't remember?


Yes he does and the performance is infinitely better than Loreggian's.


----------

